# cherry blossom cluster (timonium, MD) results...



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

well, the dogs and i are back from the cherry blossom cluster... pretty good results if i do say so myself!!!

would have been nice, but unrealistic to have the ultimate trifecta to finish all 4 titles! 

instead, we had 2 titles, and 2 other legs towards the titles, which was enough! 

Berlin, miss fantastic, finished both her BN and got all three legs of her CD! 
SHe had 2 first places and a fourth place, and on Sunday was _High Scoring Doberman_ as sponsored by the Metropolitan Baltimore Doberman Pinscher Club! She is officially retired from novice having obtained three CD's now and I will move up to open for her future trials in July!!!! I promised her this, since she loves retrieving and jumping so much more! She also finished her NA last month and we're entered this weekend, hopefully we can finish her NAJ (and we're in open for the first time!) 

She is now - Beja's Bombs Away v Bowie *CD BN* RN NA (i ignored all her non-AKC titles)... 

Mercury, my rescued albino I co-own/show obtained his second leg of his CDX on friday at the specialty with a first place by being the only dog to survive open A... unfortunately he couldn't survive stays any other day but one leg is good enough, he's entered again in 2 months and we will work on it! Considering he was almost retired when he severed his Achilles tendon 2 years ago and it's a miracle he can even walk much less compete, he's doing well! 

Rah Rah, my superblue boy almost came close but DID get the second leg of his UD on Saturday with a 191 and second place, also getting *HIGH SCORING DOBERMAN *sponsored by the Potomac Valley Doberman Pinscher Club... he almost finished the next day but missed a signal in the heartbreak of the day, passing everything else! he had a blast and showed his heart out for me, some of the best heeling he's had in a long time and didn't even forge once !!!! Considering friday he was out of control in open and utility I was very pleased! 









So both Mercury and Rah have two legs towards their CDX and UD respectively and Berlin will be moved up to open now... and of course, as a glutton for punishment I just happen to um.... find a new little one that may be my next competition dog too - yes, an all natural little blue doberman girl


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Congrats! Very nice indeed! 

You coming to Glenmont in May?


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

are your trials closed yet? i would only enter sunday - 3 hours is far to drive for a single day trial but the building is nice and alison is a nice judge, so if there's still openings i may consider it...i only would do utility A or B... (either one, if there's space...)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats, I was not able to go but I kept up with the results.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

... nice looking (and working) crew you've got there.

You should be very proud, I bet that you're STILL beaming like in the pic.  

Congrats.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations!! Phyllis just judged our 4-H State show this weekend, nice to *see* both of you


----------

